# Is it Pre-Rut or what?!?!?!?!



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Went out to the woods tonight and hunted what I call the "Green Field" stand.....

Very windy.... I thought the night was a wash because of the wind. 

then about 5:30 the wind stopped and the Bucks woke up......

Bucks were coming from all sides of me..... 

One of them was a nice 8 point shooter..... just out of range and walked into the sunset.

When walked into the field and 2 small 7 pointers took off. 

Then a high racked 6 pointer and a nice bucket 8 got into a scuffle in the field... it was cool to watch them tussle all over the place.

No shots.... but still worth every minute. 

Got a few shots on the camera showing a few brutes clashing as well. 

You all think the pre-rut is upon us or what?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is still pre rut but the bucks are getting fired up in anticipation.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I definitly think that Pre-Rut has started.
Wednesday night I seen a big boy chasing a smaller buck and later that evening I heard some racks banging in the woods.


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

I killed a buck on October 1st that was running does around the field along with other bucks messing around with does. Usually I have the best luck around the last two weeks of Oct thru the first week of Nov. Every year varies alittle but the end of Oct to the first week of Nov seems to be an average for me as far as seeing good deer Action. I would of posted the pic of the deer but havent figured out how to post pics yet


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

These cooler nights will definately get things picking up in a hurry. I am still seeing bucks in bachelor groups at times and single at others.

Bachelor groups won't last much longer IMO.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

ttomcik said:


> I killed a buck on October 1st that was running does around the field along with other bucks messing around with does. Usually I have the best luck around the last two weeks of Oct thru the first week of Nov. Every year varies alittle but the end of Oct to the first week of Nov seems to be an average for me as far as seeing good deer Action. I would of posted the pic of the deer but havent figured out how to post pics yet


i agree the end of oct until about nov 10 seems to be the best rut action in my opinion. right now you can see some action but the once the full moon leaves us and the nights get cooler it will happen. this bumper crop of acorns with the full moon and warm days are not helping much.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The weather has no real effect on whether the rut happens or when. The peak time will be within a few days of the same time every year no matter what the weather is doing.

Activity and deer movement will increase with the cooler weather but the rut will happen, 70 degrees or 30 degrees, it really doesn't matter


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I heard two little bucks fighting in an overgrown field in front of me lastnight was able to rattle one of them in right at last light . He came in and starting eating acorns 40yds in front of me. But a few minutes later a shooter came in to my left , but yet directly down wind of the smaller one . They had a brief confrontation then went about their buisness. The bigger one walked off and the smaller buck circled my stand , then came right to the base of my tree where I had racked back leaves and twigs to make it quiet when I got up in my climber. He must of thought it was a scrape , because he was very intent on checking it out . Definitely pre rut , with the rut short to come . IMO


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Fawns are born Ist week of June, gestaion period is is 220-222 days. The breeding takes place approx. 14-15 0f Nov. Every thing prior to these is FOREPLAY. I have always noticed chasing seem to start in ernest Nov 4-5. Any doe not breed will be in heat 30 days later, even as late as January.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I read an article somewhere that said peak rutting activity in Ohio is Nov.11 plus or minus a few days. It is based on amount of daylight.

This morning had 2 does come in and feed on acorns about 30 yds away. I was getting camera ready to take a photo as they had finally gotten out of some thick vines. Turned camera on, heard a grunt, turned cam off and picked bow back up as two bucks strolled in. The does wanted nothing to do with them so the bucks strolled around eating, one thrashed a tree and then laid down for a bit. The smaller one kept bothering the bigger buck until he turned around and sparred with him for a couple of minutes. They then strolled off in no hurry away from me.  The smaller one was a basket rack the bigger one was definitely wider than his ears and decent mass. It was too thick to count points or risk a shot but it was a fun hour watching. Those bucks were curious but definitely not in full rut mode.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Saw a doe feeding tonight on her own. Did not hear or see anything else besides squirrels.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw one very nice buck following a doe yesterday morning and two more bucks just feeding on acorns at an oak out in a field paying no attention to the does.

Found a bunch more rubs and scrapes yesterday. It won't be long


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Last evening I saw 5 does with no bucks following. I had one buck cruising up a logging road about 60 yards away. Forgot the rattle bag so I gave a grunt. This guy turned on a dime and sprinted in to with in 15 yards of me and just stood there looking for the other deer. I have never seen a buck react so fast. Could have shot him many times but too small. He hung around for 15-20 minutes trying to find someone to play with. Scrapes are everywhere.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I watched a 6 point chasing a doe around the neighborhood last night. He had his nose to ground and she wouldn't let him get close. Some light grunts from the buck. He move right through other doe standing around, he was only chasing the one !


----------



## BassinBowhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

Watched a pretty good 3.5 year old 8 point chase a doe this morning. Couple grunts brought him right in, he was walking all around my stand trying to find that other buck. Had a shot at 15 yards, but Im waiting on the monster! Hope I don't regret it!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Saw a big ten point last night chasing a doe. He was hot for her. November 7 is when i have always seen the most action in the woods. Good luck fellas. I might actually try to go out this week.


----------

